# Recurve hunter



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

*Letter to Wingshooter (Roger) today:*



Thule said:


> Good evening Roger,
> 
> I got the slingshot today! I shot some 40-50 shots with it and even though I am only starting to find my grip with it I am very, very pleased. It´s excellent build quality, and it is obvious you have "trialed and errored" your way to this solid and proven construction. It is impressingly consistent and "straight shooting", and exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Very well spent $40! *Thank you!*


As above. Looking for a small, funny, nimble straight shooter. Look no further.


----------

